# Western Flyer Restoration



## Vetteman61 (Feb 1, 2011)

If I sent my mid/late 50's Western Flyer to be blasted and powder coated are there parts that I should have them block off and not paint, such as maybe the inside of where the pedal bearings will go or the inside of the handle bar bearings that allow it to turn left and right, or is it OK to paint and powder coat everything.


----------



## Pick (Apr 7, 2011)

Your powder coat person should have heat proof plugs & also heat proof masking tape for masking any areas you don't want coated.  These materials are made just for that purpose.   I have found from my own experience that on threaded parts the coating if not put on super thick is not a problem.  Still wouldn't hurt to plug & mask any questionable areas.  Just my 2 cents worth, hope it helps!


----------



## Mike_Henderson (Apr 7, 2011)

Those inserts come out.  I am restoring a 1960's Western Flyer and have removed everything.  I would recommend first to use some rust remover like Metal Rescue.  It removes rust but leaves all paint aloneunless the rust is under the paint, then it will be remove that paint as well.  Could save you the process of custom painting the stripes and so forth.  If you still want to sandblast and powdercoat, then go ahead but you can remove those inserts with little ease.  I used a hammer and a flat head screwdriver and knocked them out by tapping.  The top I tapped from the bottom and the bottom from the top and then on the crank area, left from right side and right from left side.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Vetteman61 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I've got it completely disassembled and hope to head to the powdercoaters tomorrow.


----------

